# Hello from South Georgia



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Hey Rick, welcome. I'm in Warner Robins. Pretty close to you.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome Rick, I am in Thomasville, GA! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Welcome from a Savannah native.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Didn't realize where you usually fished -- my buddy is in Crystal River for work for a few months, so I was thinking about dragging the boat over from Charleston to visit him for a weekend and try to catch some snook. I'll have to give you a call if that materializes!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Bonecracker said:


> Welcome Rick, I am in Thomasville, GA! Go Dawgs!!


Amen!! How bout them dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

bryson said:


> Didn't realize where you usually fished -- my buddy is in Crystal River for work for a few months, so I was thinking about dragging the boat over from Charleston to visit him for a weekend and try to catch some snook. I'll have to give you a call if that materializes!


Gimme a call! I'm the type that enjoys a challenge and get bored with one location easy. Hence the multitude of areas I hang around.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome, from a former/fellow welder and feather slinger. I've been seeing your stuff in the tying thread, looking good. How long you been tying?

As for them Dawgs, we'll see you in Jax! Go Gators!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Poon flies 10yrs. Just got into 8wt stuff the other year ago.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Right on. If you're ever down between St. Joe and Panama give me a shout. I'm in the upper Midwest right now on a project but I'm home on and off.


----------



## jwskiff (May 30, 2017)

GG34 said:


> Hey Rick, welcome. I'm in Warner Robins. Pretty close to you.


Welcome from the new guy in Savannah.
and to you and GG - GO DAWGS....very grateful for kids from Warner Robins!


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Welcome from Thomasville! I grew up in Lee County..


----------

